# Counters to Disarms



## Rich Parsons (Jan 2, 2003)

I realize that everyone can with time come up with a counter to any move. I am looking at the Disarms taught by GM R. Presas.

What were the counters to someone trying to Disarm you, and how many did GM R. Presas Teach?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 2, 2003)

I remember 1-7 was what Remy openly taught. On the side he would show me counters for what ever I asked him.


----------



## knifeman.dk (Jan 3, 2003)

Grandmaster E. Presas has counters to all aspects of his curriculum, and they are taught to higher levels from Lakan dalawa and up. He has shown many kinds of disarms which is categorized in 12 groups and these 12 groups of disarms all have counters and also counters to counters. 
sincerely knifeman.dk:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 3, 2003)

Most of the time, though, we only got through 1-5 at the camps. RP knew much more then that, however; he could give you a counter to any disarm you asked about.

For myself I have found that once you have a good base of techniques and understanding of how the weapon, empty hand, and body mechanics all fit together, you can find an effective counter to any disarm.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi Rich,

The counter disarms for 1 - 12 are located on the 1980's tape series.  I think it is at the end of tape six, but I will check for sure.

It is easier to see them or show them.

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Hi Rich,
> 
> The counter disarms for 1 - 12 are located on the 1980's tape series.  I think it is at the end of tape six, but I will check for sure.
> ...



Palusut,

I believe I have seen that tape but do not own a copy. 

I understand that many a technique was in the tape series. I could go back and watch THE MAN and constantly see new things. I just wanted to start a thread that would allow for discussion and possible the explanation(s) of some techniques.

Still waiting to hear from other voices out there, and Thank you to those who have replied.

Rich

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knifeman.dk _
> *Grandmaster E. Presas has counters to all aspects of his curriculum, and they are taught to higher levels from Lakan dalawa and up. He has shown many kinds of disarms which is categorized in 12 groups and these 12 groups of disarms all have counters and also counters to counters.
> sincerely knifeman.dk:asian: *



Thanks for this feedback, do you have some specifics as to teh counters that Ernesto Presas taught? I was curious if there were any differences between the two.

Also, I know that Remy Presas would teach individuals counters to any strike or technique if asked. I was more curious on what peopel remember beign taught at seminars and camps is all. This was not an issue to try to point out a hole in the system, only to try to make conversation.

I hope to hear from others as well.

Rich
:asian:


----------

